# Angelfish Pop eyes



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

So, last night to my despair, I see one of my angels with his eyes bulging out....doing some reading, it's due to poor water quality which can cause a bacterial infection.

I'm just stunned at the fact that my water quality went south so quickly as I'd just done a 30% water change a week prior (I've been doing 30% changes every two weeks for about a year with no issues)

the only thing I can think that would cause the quality to go south so quick is my jungle val jungle that I had started to die off when I blacked out the tank trying to get rid of my hair algae problem.

I don't have any other fish that have died recently that I can't account for, I don't over feed, rest of my plants are healthy.

Could the dying jungle val's be my root cause?

I've removed most of what seems to be the most dead and decaying of the plants, trying to keep somewhat healthy so I don't lose all of them

I've also done a 50% water change as well

my concern here is that this popeye happens to the rest of the population.

I'm getting my hospital tank up and running so I can isolate the sick fish and medicate.....

any thoughts are appreciated.

thanks

Homy


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*pop eye*

Hi,

It can be bacterial but with angels the culprit is usually another angel having a dispute. If you have two male angels in the tank it is usually the more dominant male pecking at the eyes of the other.

Usually the only cure is putting them into another tank, the fish may loose its eye, but angels do live afterwards with only one eye.
Thanks


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

The pop eye went away with the meds, but I believe it was too late and he went blind...ended up dying a few weeks later...


----------

